# They have arrived!



## truedatt (Apr 21, 2009)

She gave birth last night
I watched the whole thing
EWWWWW
I'm so glad my friend who has a lot of experence with cat birth was here
cuz I freeked
:bday


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations! I always helped my collies and my Siamese cats with their deliveries. I thought it was exciting and miraculous.  What is most important, of course, is the all is well with mother cat and kittens!


----------



## truedatt (Apr 21, 2009)

she did realy good, being that this was her first litter, once she figured out wut was happening to her and stoped being afraid of the first kittin
i only had to help with the last one 
i just had to clear its face


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww, congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------

